# Termites on my back yard...How bad is this?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?

My last house I sprayed the house perimeter & the wood fence every year
Termites can travel, so best to eliminate them


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Where are you located ?
> 
> My last house I sprayed the house perimeter & the wood fence every year
> Termites can travel, so best to eliminate them


I live in Southern California, about 20 miles east of Los Angeles. 

I will be spraying the perimeter and the wood fence, same as you did with your last house. Should I be concern with these termintes been in my house already?. Is there a treatment that I would spray all over the backyard to kill the termites without affecting trees or plants?

thank you
Greg


----------

